# 8 weeks on ehu



## 109334 (Jan 20, 2008)

we will be staying in our motorhome for 8 weeks in the winter ( jan and feb ) this may sound a silly question but does it hurt the batteries ( leisure, engine) being on ehu for so long , i assume once the batteries are fully charged that magic electrobox will take care of things , is it worth disconnecting ehu for a few hours now and then and using the 12v system to run the leisure battery down a bit....we will take her for a spin every now and then to keep things moving...cheers...any body else spending christmas day and boxing day in motorhome...


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Nope, they'll be fine.



> is it worth disconnecting ehu for a few hours now and then and using the 12v system to run the leisure battery down a bit


Nope - no benefit what so ever !



> we will take her for a spin every now and then to keep things moving


Good idea



> any body else spending christmas day and boxing day in motorhome


will be if we can find someone to look after the cat !


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

even on ehu you will still be using some of the 12 volt system,so you wil be using your batteries power, good idea to run the engine and turn the wheels, my mh is left on ehu on my drive all the time its not used,dennis


----------



## 111758 (Apr 28, 2008)

We lived in our Rapido 7087F for over a year (hooked up) while building our new house on a building site (any body want to buy a nice house in Devon?)

We used it a couple of times for holidays and found no problems with the 12 volt batteries


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I always thought it wasn't a good idea to leave the EHU and charger on all the time?

I usually turn my charger off as I have a solar panel but do put the charger on in the evening when using the TV/sat etc and then turn it off at night as the charger buzzes!

I like to give the batteries some work to do :wink:


----------



## 109334 (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks for the advice everyone.....john


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

It does depend on the battery charger. Newer ones switch off and do not overcharge the battery but older ones may.

If you look at the battery from time to time and make sure that the plates are JUST covered with electrolyte all should be OK if not add some distilled or deionized water. 

Also make sure that the battery is well vented to the outside as Hydrogen can be given off.


----------



## 109334 (Jan 20, 2008)

hi safariboy my leisure battery is maintenance free and so i cannot check level ( dont think i need too with this type of battery ) and its also under the very heavy passenger seat which for my backs sake only needs removing in an emergency ...thanks anyway


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

You should be OK if the charger is set to gel or sealed battery.


----------

